# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Having a bit of a dip today

## Pixie85

I've recently been feeling a difference with being on sertraline for almost 7 weeks but I seem to be having a little dip today  :(:

----------


## Stella180

It happens. The meds help to stabilise your needs but there will still be highs and lows, just probably not as extreme as before.

----------


## Paula

Stellas right - our emotions are never the same from one day to the next when were well, ADs (thankfully) dont take that away from us. If you can say that overall the Sertraline is making a difference, thats fantastic news!

----------


## Suzi

Sorry you're feeling a bit of a dip love. The others are right, the meds don't take away everything. Keep an eye on it though and if it carries on then go and talk it over with your GP, it might mean you need a dosage change (which is really common esp when you first start taking an anti d)

----------


## Strugglingmum

The fact you have felt a difference is a real positive but we all have days that are not so good.... that's normal life but as Suzi said keep an eye out. I assume you have an appointment to review your meds as you haven't long started them.

----------

Suzi (01-09-21)

----------

